# Hey mommy look what I did when I skipped shcool!!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't really skip school... I don't think...

Anyway I started this last night at 12ish. So to you in the chat last night, I wasn't ignoring you, I just got really engrossed in this. So I went to bed at three and spent ost of the day working on this.

Its a Evil Dead tribute video (Yeah I know I'm become and nerd fanboy) But I figured it would be a good chance to get aquanted with some editing softwear.






It's pretty cool because now I fell Youtube worthy, although its not that hard. Anyway tell me what ya think


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice. Unfortunately my screen is a little dark and I miss some of the great scenes. I wish I could adjust the gamma in movies. (sigh)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey that ROCKS, Man! Great editing job, too...What software did you use?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very good Clay!
Impressive!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hey that ROCKS, Man! Great editing job, too...What software did you use?


I just used the Windows movie maker and the three Evil Dead Trailers with some extra Army of Darkness footage...


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! I love those movies. That video should be included as DVD extras on the next installment of the movie. You know there probably will be one.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That rocked, Clay! Great choice of music, and I really loved your choice of ending.


----------

